

Why China’s Heading for a Hard Landing - wslh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-06-27/why-china-s-heading-for-a-hard-landing-part-1-a-gary-shilling.html

======
albahk
From the second paragraph: "Its consumers save too much and spend too little."
Which is as opposed to countries like US, Australia where people spend more
than 100% of their salaries? More debt is good right?

If I was the finance minister for China I would study the US very closely for
a list of things not to do - overspending on credit is one of those things.

